# Is Glynneath the greatest place in Wales ?



## trampie (May 13, 2011)

The greatest Welshman between the years 1000-2000 is often said to be Owain Glyndwr, the greatest Welshman ever is King Arthur {being Welsh and being an Ancient Britain is the samething}.
King Arthur at this very moment is in an underground chamber with his knights of the round table sleeping inside the Dinas Rock just outside Glynneath waiting for the call to save the country from the vile Saxons.

Saint Patrick, patron Saint of Ireland was born on the Glynneath mountain between Glynneath and the Banwen.

Glynneath was at the heart of the industrial revolution, Coal Mining, Ironworks, Quarries, Canals, Railways, Isambard Kingdom Brunel even built a viaduct there.

The Germain Kaiser, Wilhelm II used to holiday in Glynneath.

William Turner the landscape artist used to paint the countryside around Glynneath.

Dai Morris one of Wales's greatest ever players, voted Wales greatest player of the sixties was a Glynneath player.

If Glynneath is good enough for King Arthur and his knights of the round table, and good enough for Saint Patrick and good enough for the Kaiser and good enough for William Turner and good enough for Isambard Kingdom Brunel and good enough for Dai Morris, its good enough for me and gets my vote as the greatest place in Wales.


----------



## Belushi (May 13, 2011)

It's shit compared to Seven Sisters.


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2011)

croeso Trampie
on fire with the threads today eh!


----------



## trampie (May 13, 2011)

Long time lurker, first time poster ddraig.


----------



## trampie (May 13, 2011)

Belushi said:


> It's shit compared to Seven Sisters.


Jealousy wont get you no where.


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 13, 2011)

Fair play, I've never been there, but I'd agree it was the best place in Wales.

Is there anywhere else?


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2011)

trampie said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster ddraig.


 tidy, welcome like i say


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2011)

Col_Buendia said:


> Fair play, I've never been there, but I'd agree it was the best place in Wales.
> 
> Is there anywhere else?


 
loadsa places you can't say but! 
stick to yer inner city grime hood thingy


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2011)

i'm not so sure wilhelm ii did holiday in glynneath. i would like to see some proof of that.


----------



## Belushi (May 13, 2011)

trampie said:


> Jealousy wont get you no where.


 
Aye, if only we were the birthplace of Max Boyce.


----------



## Belushi (May 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm not so sure wilhelm ii did holiday in glynneath. i would like to see some proof of that.


 
The mountain in question is called Hirfynnydd rather than 'the Glynneath Mountain' I'll be back tomorrow to deal with the rest of this ochor-draw's dubious claims.


----------



## trampie (May 13, 2011)

Just because we beat you twice this season., and have been to the cup final at the Millenium Stadium.


----------



## trampie (May 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm not so sure wilhelm ii did holiday in glynneath. i would like to see some proof of that.


 
He was friends with the local clergy.


----------



## 1927 (May 14, 2011)

Belushi said:


> It's shit compared to Seven Sisters.


 
Resolven ftw


----------



## davesgcr (May 15, 2011)

Willhelm 11 certainly  went to the Welsh spa towns (Llandrindod , or Llanwrtyd) -  so its a possibility he called in at Glynneath - by all accoounts his miserable stay in the Spa towns was a factor in the cause of WW1.


----------



## davesgcr (May 15, 2011)

Wilhelm went to Llangammarch in Sept 1912 , stayed at the Lakes Hotel under the name of Prince Munster - article in the Independant Magazine in 1992 ......

He might therefore , had a pint of Evans and Bevans , Vale of Neath Brewery on the way back ....


----------



## bendeus (May 15, 2011)

Tish and tush. The greatest place in Wales is clearly Trecco Bay


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 15, 2011)

*finds herself transported back to the early medieval period by nationalist mythos* 

This thread is better than Doctor Who, isn't it! 

(not really)


----------



## Kingsway91 (May 15, 2011)

Belushi said:


> It's shit compared to Seven Sisters.


 
SEVEN SISTERS !!! 

What a dump, Crynant  the cultural capital of the Dulais Valley is the miles better.


----------



## Belushi (May 15, 2011)

Kingsway91 said:


> SEVEN SISTERS !!!
> 
> What a dump, Crynant  the cultural capital of the Dulais Valley is the miles better.


 
Crynant?! Only Segedelli's saves it from being the dullest place on the planet.


----------



## Kingsway91 (May 15, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Crynant?! Only Segedelli's saves it from being the dullest place on the planet.


 

Nonsense, Crynant is the Welsh Shangri-la.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 15, 2011)

The best place in Wales is Blackrock near Porthmadoc. Lush.

Wrexham is the coolest place, obv.


----------



## bendeus (May 18, 2011)

Suddenly remembered something: Trampie, didn't you used to post on Gwlad? I seem to recall endless screeds about the fact that Glynneath were/are the greatest rugby club in the history of the world.

Do you wander the highways and byways of cyberspace in a lonely quest to promote the joys of your hometown? Are you the Glynneath chamber of commerce?


----------



## ddraig (May 18, 2011)

or are you bishbashbishop in disguise?


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 18, 2011)

The greatest place in Wales is not, never has been, never could be, in the stinking South anyway.

Never trust an egg chaser.


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 26, 2011)

Belushi said:


> It's shit compared to Seven Sisters.


 
I'm more of a Resolven man.  El Goodo come from there.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2011)

Barry Island. Nothing comes close. Well, maybe Ogmore.


----------



## poisondwarf (May 26, 2011)

I think you'll find that Ton Yr Shithole is the greatest place in Wales.


----------



## Belushi (May 26, 2011)

editor said:


> Barry Island. Nothing comes close. Well, maybe Ogmore.


 
Get a grip, Porthcawl beats Barry every time.


----------



## bluestreak (May 27, 2011)

i spent some happy holidays in glynneath when i was a lad.  so why not, yes.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Get a grip, Porthcawl beats Barry every time.


Aye. 'Tis truly majestic.












More delights: http://www.urban75.org/photos/wales/coney-beach-porthcawl.html


----------

